# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Сервис по аренде прокси 3000 онлайн HTTP/SOCKS

## Santhya

Уважаемые форумчане!

Представляю Вашему вниманию сервис продажи рабочих прокси http://good-proxies.ru

После оплаты Вы получаете ключ доступа к листу HTTP и SOCKS4,5 прокси в сервисе good-proxies.ru на 1,7,30 или 60 дней. Обновление прокси листа происходит
непрерывно. Вы получаете множество рабочих прокси. Перед получением прокси Вы можете выбрать тип прокси и уровень анонимности, и страну. Все прокси передают POST-запросы, REFERER и COOKIE.
Текущая статистика рабочих прокси по типам и странам - http://good-proxies.ru

Получить лист прокси Вы можете на сайте - http://good-proxies.ru, либо воспользовавшись одним из адресов:

http://good-proxies.ru/get.php?type=...доступа - для получения списка всех видов прокси.
http://good-proxies.ru/get.php?type=...доступа - для получения списка прозрачных http прокси.
http://good-proxies.ru/get.php?type=...доступа - для получения списка элитных http прокси.
http://good-proxies.ru/get.php?type=...доступа - для получения списка socks4 прокси.

В случае, если срок оплаченного периода закончится, Вы увидите на странице сообщение: "Срок действия ключ истек".

*Стоимость ключа составляет от 9 рублей в сутки.*

Запрещается использование одного ключа разными людьми, если Вы нарушите данное правило, то ключ будет заблокирован без возврата денежных средств. 


*Дополнительная информация:*	Соглашение и условия использования http://good-proxies.ru/faq.php#4

WMID: 381395764412
Ключи продаются через сервис Digiseller.ru
Связь со мной:
skype: votod09
E-mail: support@good-proxies.ru

----------


## VasPech

Очень жаль, хороший сервис был. Кто нибудь знает, где можно еще арендовать стабильных проксей?

----------


## andgor77

Собираю базы прокси HTTP/S, SOCKS4,5 вручную. Фильтрация, чек на валидность.
Подойдут для любых целей (напрмер для брута, сбора баз Hrefer'om и т.д.)
Продам недорого. Стучаться в ICQ: 657602849 / e-mail: antivirkeys@ukr.net

Выкладываю лимитный список прокси на тестирование (прочеканы 20.02.2016):

HTTP/S (500шт.) - *Скачать с Dropbox*

SOCKS4,5 (1000шт.) - *Скачать с Dropbox*

----------

